# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  März: Schlechtes Wetter, aber viele Besucher

## noox

Falls es jemanden interessiert: Wir hatten im März echt viele Besucher hier. 40.000 verschiedene. 86.800 haben uns die besucht und 476.000 Seiten angesehen.

Mehr: März-Zugriffszahlen

----------


## Marvin Tille

echt interessant.
Und dir schadet es mit Sicherheit auch nicht  :Twisted:

----------


## DarkSecret

Das gelbe Forum kann angst haben  :Twisted:

----------


## noox

Ich hab grad vor ein paar Tagen mit Thomas skyped. Die haben am Tag doppelt soviel wie ich im Monat ...

----------


## Poison :)

> Die haben am Tag doppelt soviel wie ich im Monat ...


zach  :EEK!:

----------


## klamsi

> Ich hab grad vor ein paar Tagen mit Thomas skyped. Die haben am Tag doppelt soviel wie ich im Monat ...


Naja, masse statt klasse  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Jetzt haben wir's schwarz auf weiß: 

Was die Deutschen suchen, und was die Österreicher...

----------


## noox

Und auch Google meint, dass "Downhill Rangers" wichtig sind...

----------


## georg

Fragt sich nur wie viel davon Suchmaschinen und andere Bots sind. Wenn ich auf "Wer ist online klicke" dann sind ein paar Maxln online, aber ungefähr 100 verschiedene Bots.

----------


## noox

Google Analytics ist ziemlich extrem beim Ausfiltern. Es liefert auch die geringsten Zahlen. Deswegen verwenden einige andere Counter und damit höhere Zahlen. Ich hatte frührer mal einen eigenen Counter. Da war ich bei über 2 Millionen Page-Impressions. Google Analytics filtert ja schon mal alleine dadurch fast alle aus, weil es per Javascript funktioniert, und das die meisten Bots nicht können. Ich hab's in letzter Zeit auch beobachtet. Im Schnitt waren's so um die 20-25 Bot's die sich so rumgetummelt haben. In der Nacht sind das dann natürlich die meisten. Am Abend haben wir aber jetzt immer so Zeiten, wo über 100 User, Gäste und Bots online sind.

----------


## 4x_racer

"arsch gina wild scheiße" haha wie geil  :Lol:   
ps: "März: Schlechtes Wetter,dadurch viele Besucher" ???????????

----------


## noox

passt meine wortwahl nicht, oder verstehst du nicht warum schlechtes Wetter mehr Besucher bedeutet?

Vorallem an Wochenenden merk ich's extrem, wenn's schön ist. Je schlechter, desto mehr sitzen die Leute vorm PC  :Wink:   Und im März war einfach noch zuviel schnee, aber alle schon so heiß auf's Biken. So blieb nur das Diskutieren im Downhill-Board  :Big Grin:

----------


## 4x_racer

> passt meine wortwahl nicht, oder verstehst du nicht warum schlechtes Wetter mehr Besucher bedeutet?


nö, passt alles, nur du hast geschrieben  schlechtes wetter aber viele besucher, hört sich etwas komisch an, ist aber jetzt auch wurscht  :Cool:

----------

